# Ektetab - iktitab - اكتتاب



## Mr.Blue

Hi forum , 

Today i heard the word " Ektetab " but i don't know how to write it in Arabic and I don't know the meaning of it, could anyone help me in this ? i will really appreciate it .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ayed

Mr.Blue said:
			
		

> Hi forum ,
> 
> Today i heard the word " Ektetab " but i don't know how to write it in Arabic and I don't know the meaning of it, could anyone help me in this ? i will really appreciate it .
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*اكتتاب*
*Underwriting*
*Investment*​


----------



## elroy

It depends on the context - do you have some?


----------



## Mr.Blue

I just heard the word, I don't have any context but I think it has something to do about underwriting. Anyway , thanks for your contribution


----------



## cherine

I'm not sure what it is in English, but it's a term used with stock market البورصة , a friend of mine who worked in the stocks before explained it to me once, what I can remember is that al-iktitaab is when a company presents its stocks for sale for the first time in the stock market.
If I find the English term I'll post it here.


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what it is in English, but it's a term used with stock market البورصة , a friend of mine who worked in the stocks before explained it to me once, what I can remember is that al-iktitaab is when a company presents its stocks for sale for the first time in the stock market.
> If I find the English term I'll post it here.


The English term for what you are describing is _initial public offering_, or just an IPO.  al-iktitaab doesn't seem like it would work with that definition.


----------



## cherine

I asked my friend, and she said it is IPO: Initial Public Offering, and she even send me this link.
The Arabic term itself is not used outside the context of stock market (at least here in Egypt).

Josh, why did you say that al-iktitaab doesn't seem to work with this definition ?


----------



## Josh_

Actually, I also wrote "but of course I am not well acquainted with Egyptian economic terminology," but then erased it. I thought I erased that last sentence as well before I posted, but I guess I forgot to. What I meant was that iktitaab is like subscription or contribution and it seems like initial public offering, as I understand it, would not work. But the more I think about it the more I can see how it would fit.


----------



## ryandward

I found an article saying that "iktitab" means registration, personally I hate when people do this, because I don't know how to spell it in arabic...

But my question is, which t belongs to the root "k-t-b", and which t is alters the "k-t-b" to mean registration?


----------



## cherine

Hello ryandward,

I merged your question to the existing thread, as it is about the same word.

The word اكتتاب follows the pattern or wazn افتعال , so the *second* ت is the one from the root, and the *first* ت is the one from the wazn that changes its meaning.


----------



## Faylasoof

Meaning of اكتتاب is context-dependent:

1) Registration, enrollment
2) Subscription
3) Contribution of funds (in the markets) e.g. IPO – used for this, it seems, throughout the Middle East.

Here it is in colours:

* كتب kataba- verbal form I  فعل*


* اكتتب iktataba – verbal form VIII افتعل*


 ا*كت**تاب iktitaab - derived verbal noun اف**تعال*


----------



## WadiH

اكتتاب usually means "public offering [of stock, of course]."  It could be an _initial_ public offering, but it need not be.


----------



## ryandward

Thanks so much for the help!

شكرا


----------



## Josh_

Wadi Hanifa said:


> اكتتاب usually means "public offering [of stock, of course]."  It could be an _initial_ public offering, but it need not be.


"Public offering" and "initial public offering" are the same thing.  I can't speak about other varieties of English, but in AE the term I have heard used most is the latter.


----------



## AndyRoo

اكتتاب can also mean "underwriting" (as you said Mr. Blue) in an insurance context. In which case it basically means the same as "insuring".


----------



## WadiH

Josh_ said:


> "Public offering" and "initial public offering" are the same thing.  I can't speak about other varieties of English, but in AE the term I have heard used most is the latter.



Really?  I guess I was wrong then.


----------



## ayed

I agree with Josh's _*initial public offering*_


----------

